# NC PE Exam Raleigh



## adamn185 PE (Mar 21, 2015)

Hi - anyone have suggestions as to a good hotel to stay at in Raleigh before the PE exam on April 17th, with respect to value and proximity to the McKimmon Center. I am not familiar with the area so any comments are appreciated!


----------



## arboyle (Mar 22, 2015)

adamn185 said:


> Hi - anyone have suggestions as to a good hotel to stay at in Raleigh before the PE exam on April 17th, with respect to value and proximity to the McKimmon Center. I am not familiar with the area so any comments are appreciated!


I'll be taking the exam there too and I live in Raleigh. I also went to NC State, which is where the McKimmon Center is. There are a bunch of hotels right around NC State so I would just choose one of those. There is a pretty nice Holiday Inn Express right off of I-40 that is fairly new and has great rates.

http://www.ihg.com/holidayinnexpress/hotels/us/en/raleigh/rdugs/hoteldetail?cm_mmc=GoogleMaps-_-ex-_-USEN-_-rdugs

Good luck!


----------



## adamn185 PE (Mar 22, 2015)

Thanks a lot. Good luck to you too. Is this your first time taking the exam? What discipline?


----------



## iwire (Mar 23, 2015)

I used live in Raleigh for a while, I used to live of Hillsborough St.

There are plenty of hotels along Hillsborough St. But stay away from Downtown location, as damn Hillsborough St does get crowded during rush and more lights!

Use priceline and name your price...you can get better rate that way

I would stay either locations below. I would take Western Blvd to get to the test location. Western Blvd tends to be less traffic.

(west side)

Hyatt Place Raleigh West

710 Corporate Center Dr
Raleigh, NC 27607

or

Wingate by Wyndham State Arena Raleigh/Cary
6115 Corporate Ridge Rd
Raleigh, NC 27607



or

off Gorman St (south side of the exam place)

Holiday Inn Express &amp; Suites Raleigh Southwest
3741 Thistledown Dr
Raleigh, NC 27606


----------



## adamn185 PE (Mar 23, 2015)

Thanks!


----------



## DanHalen (Mar 23, 2015)

I stayed at La Quinta next to Crabtree Mall and it's only about 10 minutes tops from the McKimmon Center.

La Quinta Inn &amp; Suites Raleigh Crabtree

2211 Summit Park Ln.

Raleigh, NC 27612

Since I'm a repeat test taker I can give you some recommendations on good places to eat. The Red Monkey Tavern and Cheesecake Factory at Crabtree Mall is good. After I took my PE exam last year we wanted something a bit less crowded so we drove basically around the corner from McKimmon Center to El Cerro which was really good if you like Mexican food. It was quiet and laid back which is what I really needed after the big quiz. The address to El Cerro's is:

2217 Avent Ferry Rd
Raleigh, NC 27606

Hope this helps. Good luck on your exam!


----------



## iwire (Mar 23, 2015)

DanHalen said:


> I stayed at La Quinta next to Crabtree Mall and it's only about 10 minutes tops from the McKimmon Center.
> 
> La Quinta Inn &amp; Suites Raleigh Crabtree
> 
> ...


good but I still avoid 440 in the AM rush. However thing might change since last time I am down there. I would avoid the mail at all cost LOL

As for food, there are plenty of joints to eat around NCSU area, particular in Cameron Village, Peace St, also by Seaboard Ave..

Cameron Village Shopping Center

1900 Cameron St
Raleigh, NC 27605


----------



## DanHalen (Mar 23, 2015)

iwire said:


> DanHalen said:
> 
> 
> > I stayed at La Quinta next to Crabtree Mall and it's only about 10 minutes tops from the McKimmon Center.
> ...




I see your point. 440 seemed pretty tame but I guess that's because I'm used to the traffic in Charlotte. In my humble opinion, I strongly believe that the PE exam should also be offered in Charlotte. This might be a good topic for a new thread.


----------



## iwire (Mar 23, 2015)

DanHalen said:


> iwire said:
> 
> 
> > DanHalen said:
> ...


oh ya ..Queen City traffic does suck but nothing to compared to DC  But I am glad I am not driving.

Good luck both of you....I missed Raleigh!


----------



## DanHalen (Mar 23, 2015)

iwire said:


> DanHalen said:
> 
> 
> > iwire said:
> ...




You got that right!!!


----------



## arboyle (Mar 24, 2015)

adamn185 said:


> Thanks a lot. Good luck to you too. Is this your first time taking the exam? What discipline?




Thanks man. Yep, first time, taking the Power PE. You?


----------



## adamn185 PE (Mar 24, 2015)

I'm taking the Chemical PE for the first (and hopefully only) time. I'm admittedly a bit anxious at this point - despite reviewing and studying it seems like there's no way to fully prepare for it. Topics keep popping up that I haven't thought about in quite some time. Plus, practically everyone above me in my company knows I'm taking it so... I'm sure I'm not alone there. Sorry, I digress...


----------



## arboyle (Mar 25, 2015)

adamn185 said:


> I'm taking the Chemical PE for the first (and hopefully only) time. I'm admittedly a bit anxious at this point - despite reviewing and studying it seems like there's no way to fully prepare for it. Topics keep popping up that I haven't thought about in quite some time. Plus, practically everyone above me in my company knows I'm taking it so... I'm sure I'm not alone there. Sorry, I digress...




Nope, you aren't the only one. I'm feeling very overwhelmed as well but little by little I feel myself becoming better prepared. Just keep at it through these last few weeks and then try to relax for the last couple of days to get yourself calm and ready to take on the test with a clear head. Good luck man!


----------



## adamn185 PE (Mar 29, 2015)

Thanks man. Good luck to you too.

Whar are your plans for bringing in references?


----------



## arboyle (Apr 2, 2015)

adamn185 said:


> Thanks man. Good luck to you too.
> 
> Whar are your plans for bringing in references?


Just a backpack I think. I'm not planning on bringing too many books in. You?


----------



## iwire (Apr 3, 2015)

after you guys done with exam, go rewards yourself at Big Ed's City Market restaurant if you are not around  tasty


----------



## adamn185 PE (Apr 3, 2015)

Thanks for the rec


----------



## adamn185 PE (Apr 3, 2015)

arboyle said:


> adamn185 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks man. Good luck to you too.
> ...


I'm kind of wondering if less is better as well at this point. I've got lots of stuff that I could potentially bring but am now wondering if 2 or 3 core books would be sufficient. Like do I really need expanded steam tables in US and SI units (both separate books) or are the ones in the review manual sufficient. People say the FE manual can be useful, but is it worth bringing vs. the time it might take to go through it? Do I go overboard, bring a lot and hope not to use them, or will that just slow me down because I'll be tempted to search through them unnecessarily. Etc etc.


----------



## arboyle (Apr 6, 2015)

adamn185 said:


> arboyle said:
> 
> 
> > adamn185 said:
> ...


I'm definitely banking on just bringing in the core books and not spending so much time going through tons of materials.


----------



## adamn185 PE (Apr 6, 2015)

Have you read the threads on here where people are actually planning to bring rolling bookshelves to the exam?

I'll probably end up with more than I'll use but nothing that would require bookshelves.


----------



## DanHalen (Apr 6, 2015)

adamn185 said:


> Have you read the threads on here where people are actually planning to bring rolling bookshelves to the exam?
> 
> I'll probably end up with more than I'll use but nothing that would require bookshelves.


I saw a guy last year that had a double decker cart (http://www.officedepot.com/mb/skupage.do;jsessionid=0000yEtWLqYJRrS8PwQqmixMTW2:17h4h7bfo?skuid=447296) and both shelves were loaded with bankers boxes. There is no reason to bring that much. I had two milk crates and that was it. Milk crates are easy to stack and transport [emoji106]


----------



## Engineer222 (Apr 18, 2015)

Adam what did you think about chemical pe exam


----------



## adamn185 PE (Apr 19, 2015)

I honestly think it could go either way. I was surprised at the number of qualitative questions vs. calculations. I had to completely guess on two questions and second guessed myself on a few others, going from a correct answer to a likely wrong one, when checking my work.

I have no idea what the outcome will be. I thought it was challenging but pretty fair, and I think for a lot of the qualitative questions there was no way to prepare for them. You either knew them, had a book with the info or had to take a best guess.

How about you? What did you think?


----------



## Engineer222 (Apr 19, 2015)

I feel almost the same way. The qualitative questions threw me off my game. I changed correct answers on two to wrong ones ..I spent Saturday pretty much Googling the qualitative questions.

The calculator questions I was able to solve them and find answers but few I couldn't or I thought I knew how to solve those but couldn't find the answer ...maybe my mythology didn't check out.

I must add that perry did help with couple experience based ones even lindenburg with one.

I think I alread know what I need to brush up on to make it through October ..if you don't do well do you plan on taking it in October or April .

Also what books did you use can we please compare our resources


----------



## Engineer222 (Apr 19, 2015)

Methodology***


----------



## Engineer222 (Apr 19, 2015)

Can we please compare our prep methods ..so I started out with reading Lindenburg ..but you know some of those fluids chapters don't apply to us. So I printed out the FE exam manual only the chapters that related to the six tested topics + engineering Econ. I got my 12 different R values in the binder. Then I basically added to those sections or explained formulas better you know with units. I used that binder to do Ncees and six minutes . Then I brushed up on soichiometry and showed up for the exam i took perrys , crane 410, Cameron hydraulics , cherm , plant design , safety college book, and unit operations with me


----------



## Engineer222 (Apr 19, 2015)

I didn't end up using unit operations for anything ...others I did ..all of them for couple questions here n there


----------



## adamn185 PE (Apr 19, 2015)

I had Perry's, Lindeberg CHERM, USCS Steam tables and a unit conversions book that I used as my main resources. Also had a binder with the slides from the PPI prep class and used that twice and a chemical engineering dictionary that I used a couple of times. The dictionary wasn't that helpful but I used it to quickly look up a couple of things.

Things I didn't use at all but had:

- ASME SI steam tables

- Heat and mass transfer by Incropera

- FE reference manual


----------



## adamn185 PE (Apr 19, 2015)

If I have to repeat it I'll probably do October. If I wait till April I would need to resubmit all the rec letters again because the state only considers them current if received in the last year.

Hey - let's try and stay positive. Chemical engineering is extremely difficult so repeating the test would not be the end of the world. One of my professors once joked "come on guys, this isn't rocket science... it's far more difficult."

Let's just wait and see. In the meantime I think the preparation has made us better engineers.

The one thing I don't like about ChemE is that there are comparatively so few of us. A local peer group would be great. I'm all for national organizations and alumni groups but they don't take the place of being with other engineers and chemical engineers in particular. Something I haven't had since college. Most of my colleagues at work are mechanical engineers with a couple electricals. I'm the only chemical.


----------



## Engineer222 (Apr 19, 2015)

I also had a printed copy of ASME steam tables in my go-to binder but I didn't end up using ASME steam tables . I think Cameron Hydraluics has good steam section.

Heat and mass transfer by incopera is a really good book I think I have an online version of it from university days. I might actually Purchase it. Fe exam manual I did end up using.

So what practice problems did you do?


----------



## Engineer222 (Apr 19, 2015)

Sorry , I hope you pass the exam and get your license.


----------



## adamn185 PE (Apr 19, 2015)

I hope you do too. For practice problems I did mainly the CHERM practice problems and six minute solutions. And I did the PPI and NCEES practice exams. Waited until last weekend to do the NCEES practice exam but wish I had done it sooner. What about you?


----------



## Engineer222 (Apr 19, 2015)

I did six minutes and NCEES, I divided NCEES problems with topics ...in pencil, Fluids, HT, MT, Thermo, MEB, Plant Des &amp; Oper. First I finished six minutes by topic, then I went back and solved NCEES problems in those topics. If I had more time I would have finished the accompanying practice problems with CHERM, but I ran out of time. What PPI exam? Is it a book you can purchase like NCEES exam.


----------



## adamn185 PE (Apr 19, 2015)

Yeah PPI publishes a practice exam. Here's a link:

http://ppi2pass.com/chemical-engineering-pe-practice-exam.html

I took it in 8 hours 3 weeks before the exam and my score was dismal. Not that the problems were particularly hard, but they took time to solve and I ran out of time. I wish I had taken it earlier on so I would have had time to rework it.


----------



## Engineer222 (Apr 19, 2015)

Thanks! fingers crossed I might not have to buy this book


----------



## adamn185 PE (Apr 19, 2015)

I'm sure you did fine! The waiting is going to kill me though. I was gonna go fishing this weekend (my first free weekend in a while) but the weather didn't cooperate. Thought it would be a good way to get the exam off my mind. Maybe next weekend.


----------



## Engineer222 (Apr 19, 2015)

Yes this is just a chillin' in weekend


----------



## matt267 PE (Apr 20, 2015)

Only time will tell.

A good way to pass the time is to head over to the "shoot the breeze" section of engineerboards.com. Specifically: http://engineerboard...showtopic=25068


----------



## Engineer222 (Apr 20, 2015)

So today I let my boss know that there were more qualitative questions than I expected. He said I took it to early because I still need 2.5 years of experience to qualify for the license


----------



## Engineer222 (Apr 20, 2015)

Too*


----------



## adamn185 PE (Apr 20, 2015)

I don't know. I've got the 4 years experience and still found some questions tricky. I think it's because we all tend to specialize at least somewhat in our careers and lose touch with the nuances of things we don't work with regularly.

The exam, however, tests your breadth of knowledge so you have to be prepared for anything in the scope of practice even if it's not in your own experience.

Let's say a person is a pump expert, a boiler guru or designs reactors. They'll throw something in that all three would have to think long and hard about or look up in a reference because it's so far off from what they do on a daily basis.


----------



## Engineer222 (Apr 21, 2015)

I see your point.


----------

